# weird problem with mirge radio



## cowboy620 (Mar 4, 2009)

my wife got out of work today. she called me on the 2-way to tell me when she started our feh that the radio didn't start up. when she came home i went out to look at it.

when i did i hit the power button, the radio powered up, but all the presets were wiped out, and the fm trans was turned off. 

i had to preset everything.

has anyone had a similar problem?.


----------

